# aba16vt t3 manifold to 16g turbo adapter



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey guys, 
I am in the process of building an aba16vt and currently have a log style turbonetics manifold with a T3 flange but I have a 16g turbo I am trying to mate up to it. I bought an adapter on ebay for this setup but and having a hell of a time wrapping my head around how it will mount. Anyone had any issues going this route? I can post pics later if that would help.


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: aba16vt t3 manifold to 16g turbo adapter (tfatout)*

Look for a used (or new) Kinetic manifold. It's a better design than the turbonetics manifold, and is made for the 16g.


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: aba16vt t3 manifold to 16g turbo adapter (VW_NUT)*

you'll love the 16g on the 16v. This is 17 psi on a mild tune from 
SNS on Digi 1. plenty more in it. Hit clay at CTS Turbo and he can you sorted with a Kinetic Manifold.


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: aba16vt t3 manifold to 16g turbo adapter (thepaintcanman)*

Nice! can't wait for my build to finish. Here is the problem though. I am trying to keep the cost down on this build for now and already have the turbonetics mani. I will take some pics tomorrow and upload them for any input. As of now I am thinking of custom fabbing an adapter to work with what I presently have in the garage. Eg. 16g and t3 mani and adapter. stay tuned for pics and fab ideas.


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: aba16vt t3 manifold to 16g turbo adapter (thepaintcanman)*

oh btw where did you get the output flange adapter to charge pipe?


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: aba16vt t3 manifold to 16g turbo adapter (tfatout)*

Ok guys as promised here are some pics of the build so far. Moving right along. I think I figured out a way around the t3 to 16g problem. I am custom fabbing an adapter for use till i blow the thing up...lol. The exhaust pipe in the later pics will be cut way down and another plated welded on to mount the 16g turbo. Anyone who looks at this I have a question about the breather on the front of the block. I know TT and BBM makes a block off plate but why is this necessary? Why can't I just use the original breather and vent it to a filter? Also anyone who has done this build... I am going with MSnS and am trying to figure out which throttle body would be best?


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: aba16vt t3 manifold to 16g turbo adapter (tfatout)*

Looking good so far!!
DON'T block off the breather. You really need it with a turbo.
Your adaptor should work fine. I'd still keep your eyes peeled for a cheap used kinetic manifold. You should be able to buy that one and sell yours for about the same $$.


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: aba16vt t3 manifold to 16g turbo adapter (VW_NUT)*

So using the factory breather, where do I route the hose to? or should I just run a hose to a K&N breather style filter?


----------



## VW_NUT (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: aba16vt t3 manifold to 16g turbo adapter (tfatout)*

I would run a catch can. If you just use a K&N it will drop oil everywhere. A catch can can be bough, on mine I just shoved the hose in an mountain dew bottle.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: aba16vt t3 manifold to 16g turbo adapter (VW_NUT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_NUT* »_DON'T block off the breather. You really need it with a turbo.


...in fact youll probably find that you need another one (at least) on the valve cover as well


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: aba16vt t3 manifold to 16g turbo adapter (ValveCoverGasket)*

Really two? or more? that seems a bit overkill but I don't know yet. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: aba16vt t3 manifold to 16g turbo adapter (tfatout)*

on mine the new beetle oil cap breather along with the crank case one were both required, and i felt like i still needed more... so the new setup has two big valve cover breathers, and a bigger crankcase breather port.
but... cross that bridge when you get there


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: aba16vt t3 manifold to 16g turbo adapter (ValveCoverGasket)*

for sure, got the itch to get going on the swap. motor has been on the stand for over a month now. hopefully have the chance this weekend to pull the motor and start


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

I actually have one of these manifolds Im me if you want to purchase it,I never ever used it cause of the 16g'ness flange


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (mcdub)*

sorry man , I actually ordered this a day before your post and now have installed on the motor. But thanks


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: aba16vt t3 manifold to 16g turbo adapter (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_on mine the new beetle oil cap breather along with the crank case one were both required, and i felt like i still needed more...

I def agree with this







.


----------

